# ERMD treats inpatient in the Emergency Dept



## lovealx (Apr 21, 2011)

A hospital inpatient falls and sustains a laceration. She is brought down to the Emergency Dept where the ERMD sutures her up and sends her back to the floor. My question is how should the ED visit be billed, if at all? And would billing an outpatient ED service impact the hospital charges? 
It has been suggested that I bill the ERMD services with the 21(inpt) POS however wouldn't any ED E/M codes be denied with POS 21? I could bill the laceration repair alone, but I still am uncomfortable billing under POS 21 when the services were provided in the ED _not_ in the hosp. 
Ideas anyone? 

Thanks, Leslie


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 23, 2011)

*It was in the ED*

The services were rendered in the ED so that would be the appropriate POS. And if an E&M is documented and medically necessary that would be coded too. I don't think this should affect hospital charges, but I'd defer to a hospital side coder on that one.

Jim


----------



## Sueedwards (May 18, 2011)

Hi Leslie, 
I had the same situation in my facility, and the inpatient coder stated that the procedure (ICD-9 Procedure) was coded and went to the ER doctor, but he did not give me enough information to have an ER E/M.  

thanks, Sue


----------

